# Reverse sear venison bacon burgers



## thesmayway (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry no q view but this happened quickly after work. These turned out awesome, very moist and perfect amount of smoke. 

Took 1 lb of ground venison, since it's very lean we typically will take 1/4lb of bacon ends which are mostly fat and put them in the food processor if we're making burgers. Well mix the bacon in with the meat basically giving us 80/20 burger. They stick together way better and give a subtle bacon flavor. I made 1/3lb patties so they would take longer to cook and get a little more smoke 

 Put them in the MES 30 for about 1:15 at 225 with mesquite and apple. Pulled them out and seared and seasoned over a hot grill. Best venison burger yet!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

